# الترانزستور



## عبدالرحمن المخلافي (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  


يعتبر الترانزستور من أهم القطع الإليكترونية حيث أنه يدخل في تركيب معظم الدوائر المتقدمة. وقد تم تطويره لأول مره في معامل بل سنة 1948. 





للترانزستور ثلاثة أطراف تسمى كالآتي: 

المجمّع (Collector) ويرمز له بالرمز C 

القاعدة (Base) ويرمز له بالحرف B 

المشع (Emitter) ويرمز له بالحرف E 

لو دققت بالصوره ستجد أنه يوجد جهتان للترانزستور واحدة مسطحة و الأخرى منحنية. لو جعلت الجهة المنحنية باتجاهك فسيكون المشع على يمينك ويكون المجمع على يسارك أما القاعدة فتكون في الوسط. 

وهناك أنواع من الترانزستورات بحسب طريقة صناعتها من أهمها نوع يسمى (NPN) ونوع (PNP) وتمثل هذه الأنواع بالدوائر الكهربائية بالرمزين التاليين:




والتركيب الداخلى على شكل




هل لاحظت الفرق بين النوعين؟ دقق جيداً لترى أن الفرق هو في موقع واتجاه السهم على المشع. وهذا السهم يشير إلى اتجاه سريان التيار في المشع.

طريقة عمل الترانزستور: 
تعمل القاعدة كمفتاح لتشغيل أو اطفاء الترانزستور فعندما يسري التيار إلى القاعدة سيكون هناك طريق لسريان التيار من المجمع إلى المشع (فيكون المفتاح بوضع التشغيل). ولكن إذا لم يوجد تيار يسري إلى القاعدة فإن التيار لن يمكنه السريان من القاعدة إلى المشع (فيكون المفتاح بوضع الإطفاء).

طرق توصيل الترانزستور :

يوصل أحد أطراف الترانزستور باشارة الدخل والطرف الثاني يوصل باشارة الخرج ويشترك الطرف الثالث بين الدخل والخرج ، ولهذا يوصل الترانزستور في الدوائر الالكترونية بثلاث طرق مختلفة .

القاعدة المشتركة Common Base:

توصيل اشارة الدخل بين المشع والقاعدة Emitter and Base ، وتوصل اشارة الخرج بين المجمع والقاعدة Collector and Base ويلاحظ أن طرف القاعدة Base مشتركا بين الدخل والخرج ، ولهذا سميت طريقة التوصيل هذه بالقاعدة المشتركة Common Base .





المشع المشترك Common Emitter:

توصل اشارة الدخل بين القاعدة والمشع Emitter and Base ، وتوصل اشارة الخرج بين المجمع والمشع Base and Emitter ويلاحظ أن طرف المشع Emitter مشتركا بين الدخل والخرج ، ولهذا سميت طريقة التوصيل هذه بالمشع المشترك Common Emitter.



المجمع المشترك Common Collector:

توصل اشارة الدخل بين القاعدة والمجمع Collector and Base، وتوصل اشارة الخرج بين المشع والمجمع Base and Emitter ويلاحظ أن طرف المجمع Collector مشتركا بين الدخل والخرج ، ولهذا سميت طريقة التوصيل هذه بالمجمع المشترك Common Collector.





بعض الحقائق عن الترانزستور :

* طبقة القاعدة Base في الترانزستور تكون رقيقة جدا يليها المشع Em itter أكبرهم المجمع Collector .
الشكل يبين اتجاهات التيار (الفجوات) في الترنزستور NPN

*يكون المشع Emitter مشبعا بحاملات الشحنة بحيث يمكنة امداد عدداََ هائلا منها أما القاعدة Base فتكون خفيفة التشبع وتعمل على امرار غالبية الشحنات القادمة من المشع Emitter الى المجمع Collector ويكون المجمع متوسط التشبع .

* وصلة المشع مع القاعدة Emitter-Base تكون أمامية Forward دائما أما وصلة المجمع مع القاعدة Collector-Base فتكون عكسية R everse .

* يتميز المشع Emitter عن بقية أطراف الترانزستور بوجود سهم علية ، يشير السهم الى اتجاه التيار ( الفجوات ) ، ففي نوع PNP نجد أن التيار (الفجوات ) يتدفق خارجاََ من المشع Emitter أما في النوع NPN نجد أن التيار يتجه داخلا الى المشع Emitter .

## هناك مساران للتيار في دوائر الترانزستور :

* المسار الأول : المجمع Collector – المشع Emitter. 

فإاذا سلط فرق جهد بين مجمع Collector ومشع Emitter ترانزستور من النوع PNP بحيث يكون المجمع Collector موجبا بالنسبة للمشع Emitter وتركت دائرة القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter مفتوحة فسوف لا يمر تيار لا في دائرة المجمع Collector – المشع Emitter ولا في دائرة القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter .

* المسار الثاني : القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter.

إذا سلط جهد انحياز أمامي على دائرة القاعدة Base – المشع Emitter قيمتة (0,7) فولت فان عدد من الالكترونات تترك المشع Emitter بسبب جهد الانحياز الأمامى بين القاعدة Base والمشع Emitter متجهة نحو القاعدة Base .

وحيث أن القاعدة Base غير مشبعة بالشحنات ورقيقة جدا (1000 1 من المللى متر ) ، لذلك فان عدد الالكترونات التي تتحد بالفجوات فى القاعدة Base يكون قليلا جدا لا يتعدى 1 % من الكترونات المشع Emitter التى تتجه نحو القاعدة Base.


يقوم الجهد الموجب للمجمع Collector بجذب هذه الالكترونات نحوه لتكون r التيار المار في دائرة المجمع Collector – المشع Emitter.

## مما سبق نستنتج أن :

** يكون الترانزستور فى حالة قطع اذا كان جهد القاعدة – المشع أقل من 0.7 فولت فى حالة ترانزستورات السيليكون ، 0.3 فولت في حالة ترانزستورات الجرمانيوم .

** فى الوقت الذى يكون فيه جهد القاعدة –المشع يساوى من 0.7 فولت فى ترانزستورات السيليكون يتزايد تيار المجمع بتزايد تيار القاعدة .

** تيار القاعدة أصغر بكثير من تيار المجمع ولكنه يتحكم فيه ، أى أن النقص القليل فى تيار القاعدة يناظره نقص كبير فى تيار المجمع والزيادة القليلة فى تيار القاعدة يناظرها زيادة كبيرة فى تيار المجمع .

ولهذا تدخل الاشارة صغيرة الى دائرة القاعدة – المشع وتخرج كبيرة من دائرة المجمع – المشع .
 منقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول
__________تحياتي________


----------



## hlbawy (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gihwta (9 نوفمبر 2009)

:34:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا بجد سعيدة لإشتراكى فى منتدى زى ده
ويارب أقدر أستفيد من كمية المهندسين اللى فعلا المجتمع محتاج لهم وأقدر أفيد


----------



## f16_ksa (10 نوفمبر 2009)

يعيطك الله وربي يوفقك 


دمت بود


----------



## mnci (13 نوفمبر 2009)

_http://www.link512.com/pdf/search.php?search=transistor+tutorial_


----------



## Bühan (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------

